# saved it from the scrapper!



## deetz (Aug 25, 2012)

well shes froze, but for free i cant complain, this is gonna be a fun one! managed to get the serial number off it too 132089


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

Cool save .....shame she is locked up but thats half the fun when you get to hear her come to life for the first time. Good luck I can't wait to see the pics as you go along


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

Do you know the year/model??


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

a 42 "B", I believe.


----------



## deetz (Aug 25, 2012)

ErnieS said:


> a 42 "B", I believe.


yep 42 b handstart, heres a few update pics got her home and all tore apart, all it was really missing was a carb and grills, steering shaft and wheel, oh and tires lol, well here we go!










stripped down and threw a set of wheels on the front


----------



## deetz (Aug 25, 2012)

block was already .045 over, so i sent it to my buddies machine shop to get sleeved, and got a good set of gasoline pistons coming for it, head also needed everything replaced as well, farmer estimates it sat for at least 25 yrs before i inherited it =)


----------



## deetz (Aug 25, 2012)

those front wheels i found at a yard sale off a 43 b, wire wheel stripped them down, and repainted em turned out great!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a great find. I'll enjoy watching you put it back together.


----------



## deetz (Aug 25, 2012)

picked up a steering shaft for it, and a set of 50 B aluminum pistons, got an issue though... can i use these in my block? they look a bit bigger then my cast iron ones


----------



## deetz (Aug 25, 2012)

wel ive been busy this weekend, heres a lil bit of an update


----------

